# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Rodney Brooks

## Airicist

Co-founder and CTO of Robust AI, Inc.

Founder of Rethink Robotics 

Co-founder of iRobot Corporation

Personal website - rodneybrooks.com

people.csail.mit.edu/brooks

facebook.com/rodney.brooks.3950

twitter.com/rodneyabrooks

linkedin.com/in/rodney-brooks-1a137517

Rodney Brooks on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

RI Seminar: Rodney Brooks : A New Class of Industrial Robot 

Published on Oct 12, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Rodney Brooks: Why we will rely on robots 

Published on Jun 28, 2013

----------


## Airicist

What's a Robot in 2014? Rodney Brooks and Andrew McAfee Debate-WIRED BizCon 2014

Published on Jun 23, 2014




> What is a robot in 2014? Founder, chairman, and CTO of Rethink Robotics Rodney Brooks and co-author of The Second Machine Age, Andrew McAfee, sit down to discuss the past, present, and future of robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Building a Better Future, with Robots 

Published on Jul 7, 2014




> Rodney Brooks envisions a future where robots will become our indispensable collaborators, working alongside workers on the factory floor and providing in-home services to improve our lives. A co-founder of iRobot, the makers of the Roomba vacuum, Brooks is founder and chairman of Rethink Robotics. In this talk, he introduces Baxter, his company's robot with eyes that move and arms that react to touch, and other developing concepts. Renowned roboticist and artificial intelligence enthusiast Brooks shares his perspective on how these developments will shape our future together.

----------


## Airicist

Rodney Brooks: "Intelligent Machines are Different" - Solid 2014 Keynote 

 Published on May 22, 2014




> From the 2014 Solid Conference: In the old days software seemed pretty deterministic. If you ran your program 10 times it got the same answer all ten times. Once software was connected to the internet however, the results became less deterministic. Apart from network delays and connectivity issues we are never surprised when search results for the same query change from day to day, or respond in different ways depending on what email we've recently received. And our smart phones change the things they can do as their software is upgraded. We've gotten used to that and expect it. But mostly we still expect our machines that do physical work to act the same way, day to day. We expect our car to perform pretty much the same today as it did last week, and our coffee grinder to grind just as before. But as our machines become more intelligent and as their software is continuously updated they are going to surprise us more and more as they change their behavior with macro scale impacts in the physical world. And some customers for machines don't like that. We're all going to take a while to get used to a new class of physically interacting machines, that continually surprise us, in our daily lives.
> 
> About Rodney Brooks (Rethink Robotics):
> Rodney Brooks is the Panasonic Professor of Robotics (emeritus) at MIT.
> 
> He is a robotics entrepreneur and Founder, Chairman and CTO of Rethink Robotics (formerly Heartland Robotics). He is also a Founder, former board member (1990 -- 2011) and former CTO (1990 -- 2008) of iRobot Corp. (Nasdaq: IRBT). Dr. Brooks is the former Director (1997 -- 2007) of the MIT Artificial Intelligence Laboratory and then the MIT Computer Science & Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL). He received degrees in pure mathematics from the Flinders University of South Australia and a Ph.D. in Computer Science from Stanford University in 1981. He held research positions at Carnegie Mellon University and MIT, and a faculty position at Stanford before joining the faculty of MIT in 1984. He has published many papers in computer vision, artificial intelligence, robotics, and artificial life.
> 
> Dr. Brooks served for many years as a member of the International Scientific Advisory Group (ISAG) of National Information and Communication Technology Australia (NICTA), and on the Global Innovation and Technology Advisory Council of John Deere & Co. He is currently an Xconomist at Xconomy and a regular contributor to the Edge.
> 
> Dr. Brooks is a member of the National Academy of Engineering (NAE), a Founding Fellow of the Association for the Advancement of Artificial Intelligence (AAAI), a Fellow of the American Academy of Arts & Sciences (AAAS), a Fellow of the American Association for the Advancement of Science (the other AAAS), a Fellow of the Association for Computing Machinery (ACM), a Fellow of the Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE), a Corresponding Member of the Australian Academy of Science (AAS), and a Foreign Fellow of the Australian Academy of Technological Sciences and Engineering (ATSE). He won the Computers and Thought Award at the 1991 IJCAI (International Joint Conference on Artificial Intelligence). He has been the Cray lecturer at the University of Minnesota, the Mellon lecturer at Dartmouth College, and the Forsythe lecturer at Stanford University. He was co-founding editor of the International Journal of Computer Vision and is a member of the editorial boards of various journals including Adaptive Behavior, Artificial Life, Applied Artificial Intelligence, Autonomous Robots, and New Generation Computing. He starred as himself in the 1997 Errol Morris movie "Fast, Cheap and Out of Control" (named for one of his scientific papers), a Sony Classics picture, available on DVD.

----------


## Airicist

Rodney Brooks, 2014 Engelberger Awards 

Published on Jul 22, 2014




> Rodney Brooks discusses his robotics career and receiving the 2014 Engelberger Award.

----------


## Airicist

"Robots Podcast #200: 200th Episode Special, with Rodney Brooks"         

by Robots Podcast
January 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

An interview with Rodney Brooks, founder of Rethink Robotics, at WRC 2016 by the Economic Observer

Published on Nov 14, 2016




> Here's an interview at the World Robot Conference (WRC) in Beijing by the Economic Observer with Rodney Brooks, founder and CTO of Rethink Robotics. First take a look at some of the products on display at WRC, and then watch the interview beginning at 0:58.

----------


## Airicist

Making robots more like children | Rodney Brooks

Published on Feb 13, 2017




> Roboticist Rodney Brooks introduces a fresh way of thinking of robot advancements. Why not make them more like kids? He discusses four major factors that would bring about this shift in this groundbreaking talk.
> TEDArchive presents previously unpublished talks from TED conferences.
> Enjoy this unedited talk by Rodney Brooks.
> Filmed at TED2014
> NOTE: Comments are disabled on this video. We made this difficult decision for the TED Archive because we believe that a well-moderated conversation allows for better commentary from more people and more viewpoints. Studies show that aggressive and hateful comments silence other commenters and drive them away; unfortunately, YouTube's comment moderation tools are simply not up to the task of allowing us to monitor comments on so many videos at once. (We'd love to see this change, YouTube.) So for now, if you'd like to comment on this talk, please use Facebook, Twitter or G+ to discuss with your networks.

----------


## Airicist

Rodney Brooks talks robots and the AI bubble

Published on May 17, 2017




> Lora Kolodny chats with Rodney Brooks of Rethink Robotics about the technology required to make better robots, the dangers of overestimating AI's capabilities, and the impacts of advancement.

----------


## Airicist

Fireside chat with Rodney Brooks (Rethink Robotics)

Published on Jul 25, 2017




> TechCrunch Sessions: Robotics is a single-day event designed to facilitate in-depth conversation and networking with the technologists, researchers and students of the robotics community as well as the founders and investors bringing innovation to the masses.

----------


## Airicist

"A Top Roboticist Says A.I. Will Not Conquer Humanity"
Cars will drive themselves, robots will clean your toilet—but exponential progress is unlikely

by Brian Bergstein
January 4, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Rodney Brooks "The Future of Innovation in Artificial Intelligence and Robotics"

Published on Jan 16, 2019




> Rodney Brooks is a computer scientist, roboticist, and entrepreneur. He was a Panasonic Professor (emeritus) of Robotics at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology and former director of the MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL). He is a founder and former Chief Technical Officer of iRobot (makers of Roomba vacuum). 
> 
> Brooks delivered his Shannon Luminary Lecture "The future of Innovation in Artificial Intelligence and Robotics" on December 13, 2018. Today we see the successful exploitation of innovative AI research that will stretch on for many years. Eventually we will need new innovations, on the order of importance of Deep Learning to continue to fuel AI and robotics deployment. This talk will explore the history of hard problems in AI, what is still very hard today, and how early along the way towards human level intelligence we really are.

----------


## Airicist

Rodney Brooks - Annual Sackler Lecture

Published on Mar 30, 2019




> Annual Sackler Lecture
> Introduction by Marcia McNutt, President, National Academy of Sciences 
> Rodney Brooks, Massachusetts Institute of Technology
> 
> This talk was presented during the National Academy of Sciences Arthur M. Sackler Colloquium: The Science of Deep Learning in Washington D.C. March 13-14, 2019.
> 
> Organized by: David Donoho, Maithra Raghu, Ali Rahimi, Ben Recht and Matan Gavish

----------


## Airicist

Rodney Brooks: Robotics

Sep 4, 2021




> Rodney Brooks is a roboticist, former head of CSAIL at MIT, and co-founder of iRobot, Rethink Robotics, and Robust.AI.
> 
> Outline:
> 
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 1:31 - First robots
> 22:56 - Brains and computers
> 55:45 - Self-driving cars
> 1:15:55 - Believing in the impossible
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Rod Brooks and Clara Vu on shaping robots, environments, and people for harmony

Jul 22, 2022




> As robots and AI begin to pervade everyday life, we must take lessons from industry and academic research on how to coexist safely and productively. Rod Brooks and Clara Vu both bring years of expertise to the question, and can speak to what’s needed in hardware, software, and beyond to bring the lives of robots and humans closer together.
> 
> This panel is part of TechCrunch Sessions: Robotics 2022.

----------

